# June 2015 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to June's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, smaugthefishy!*

smaugthefishy (10 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Athra (9 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Hallyx (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

logisticsguy (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

tuxthebetta (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

DangerousAngel (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Strawberry12 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

FrostPixie (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Kisiel (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaStarter24 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

themamaj (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaObsessed (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

TripleChrome (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Aod626 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

claxtongal (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Nova betta (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Kyle15 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SunnySideIvy (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

bettagerl (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

upstatebettas (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

carrohason (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SiameseFightingArt (0 votes)


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Congratulations SmaugTheFishy-gorgeous picture.
Congrats Athra! Another amazing photo!!!
And Hallyx... Your picture is just too darn cute!
And the fry were adorable, and all the other fish were so amazing!!! Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats everyone! Everyone had gorgeous Bettas!!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Congratulations to the winner of month and to all the entries of beautiful bettas and photos!!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Congrats everybody! Everyone's pictures were really good!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)




----------

